

How publishers punish us for buying new games - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/04/youre-punished-for-buying-a-new-game-or-what-i-dont-want-to-do.ars

======
ssdsa
Why don't you go retro, and start playing games on a Commodore 64 again? No
online registration, no downloads, no patches. Simply good gameplay. No need
to always have the latest hardware or software updates. Honestly, those were
the days!

